# Looking for an Attractive girl to be friends with in Toronto



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

All comments will be ignored.

If you are interested, send me a private message.


Im 27.
Im 5'11 with short to medium black hair.
Im of European and Asian descent.
Im much more handsome than guys you would think would be on this site.
Im extremely athletic.
Im completely independent. 
Im very mature minded. Meaning I am respectful to others and considerate to your emotions. 
Im an adult.

It takes a while for me to open up. Im a quiet guy.

Im looking for a fun, free relationship... for now.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ominous


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dude this ain't a dating site, try OkCupid or Plenty of Fish.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^
Well I've had more success on this site than any dating site. :lol


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

John316C said:


> All comments will be ignored.
> 
> If you are interested, send me a private message.
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You forgot about modesty being one of your better traits.

Post a picture.

By your description I'm imagining Enrique Iglesias. 









Dimelo, dimelo, dimelo...


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I can pretend to be an attractive Canadian girl if that helps.

What? I'm pretty sure this is how most online dating ends up. It's better to get it out of the way now.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> ^
> Well I've had more success on this site than any dating site. :lol


You were probably a lot more subtle than this though I imagine :b


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

free relationship u wot m8










run for the hills


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kirsebaer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


:lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Tell us about your car and your apartment.
How much money do you make?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

What's your bank account number?


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Refer to avi looks like he's playing the dark mysterious vibe, seems legit.


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

lol what if she's not attractive? I guess her friendship isn't worth it then, huh...

I think you know were I'm going with this.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I find it interesting that there are so many torontonians on this forum tho. Where are y'all irl?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Euroasian aye. If you were a chick I'd tap it.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

this is when i start wishing i was a pretty girl from toronto.

the "... for now" does seem kind of ominous like komorikun said. i don't know what you mean by that. you might want to edit that out. free, for now? fun, for now? it doesn't sound the best.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

lol any girl that replies to this is a pure sap. With that said, his in box is probably full of PMs


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

purplefruit said:


> I find it interesting that there are so many torontonians on this forum tho. Where are y'all irl?


I know, right? Been wondering the same thing.. I can't remember it always having been this way.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

You are good at ignoring


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Mugen Souls said:


> lol any girl that replies to this is a pure sap. With that said, his in box is probably full of PMs


Ask and thy shall receive as they say - all our joking aside this guy could be fending them off right now for all we know ;-)


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Ask and thy shall receive as they say - all our joking aside this guy could be fending them off right now for all we know ;-)


That's my point. They feed on shallowness it seems.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You forgot to mention you're shallow. Let's see a pic of you and what you consider to be attractive. :roll Oh and I think it's funny you say you're 27 then add that you're an adult. We get it. You ran out of things to make up about yourself.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

laura024 said:


> You forgot to mention you're shallow. Let's see a pic of you and what you consider to be attractive. :roll Oh and *I think it's funny you say you're 27 then add that you're an adult. We get it. You ran out of things to make up about yourself.*


:haha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mugen Souls said:


> lol any girl that replies to this is a pure sap. With that said, his in box is probably full of PMs


Full of PMs... selling cheap viagra


----------



## Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

Thread closed. Conflicts.


----------

